# T8s? &...T5 bulb in a T8 fixture??



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Jul 4, 2007)

Well I'm looking to get a 3-4 24" double tube fluoro fixtures for my new veg cabinet. I was at Home Depot and I saw that they sold double T8 fixures for $12 each. My question is if I can put the T5 6500k bulbs into those fixtures. Or do the T5 bulbs only go with the T5 fixtures? 

If I can't do that then would the T8 bulbs be alright to veg? I think they're 5000k temp bulbs. 

I've never used the shop lights so I don't know. I'm looking for help from people who have actually used the T8s and T5s for the veg stage. Thank's.


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 5, 2007)

i was just wondering whats the diff between t5 t8 t10 t12 or whatever.. what are the diff? anybody? im thinking of using 2-4'tubes to veg a few seedlings but what tubes are for what..


----------



## Draston (Jul 5, 2007)

I think the higher the number after the T the higher the light's power. I dunno but light ballasts I have... I doubt they arn't anywhere near a T5 as they were on sale at wal mart for 7 bucks each + tax (2 tube 4 foot fixtures).


----------



## booradley (Jul 8, 2007)

LaserKittensGoPewPew said:
			
		

> Or do the T5 bulbs only go with the T5 fixtures?
> 
> If I can't do that then would the T8 bulbs be alright to veg? I think they're 5000k temp bulbs.


Correct, the t-5 bulbs do not work in any other fixure besides a t-5 fixture.

Yes, you can use a regular t8 for veg, as long as it is the correct spectrum (and 5000k would be okay).


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Jul 8, 2007)

Hmmm...do they make the 6500k bulbs for the T8s? That would be the easiest thing for me because home depot sells the T8s for $12 each. I just want the 6500k bulbs.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 8, 2007)

LaserKittensGoPewPew said:
			
		

> Hmmm...do they make the 6500k bulbs for the T8s? That would be the easiest thing for me because home depot sells the T8s for $12 each. I just want the 6500k bulbs.


If you go to any of the manufacturers sites like "Philips", they have all you would ever want to know about each of their bulbs.

I mean everything...


----------



## anonymous (Jul 9, 2007)

This has kinda been said now but T5 and T8 are different technologies for bulbs.  Beyond that the physical size of the bulbs are different so the bulbs are NOT cross-compatible.

They do make many different bulbs for each kind but T8 seems to be the best.  I found a T8 fixture at Home Depot for 30 bux and the bulbs are pretty cheap too.  This was a 4 ft. long tube fixture.  The 4 ft are definitely the way to go.  They put out way more lumens per foot than the 2 foot bulbs, and are a much better value if you have the space.  The only reason I didn't use them in my grow is because my area isn't 4 feet wide. =(

Also T8 is the newer tech. so they put out more lumens than other, older ones, and the ballasts are quieter too. =)


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Jul 9, 2007)

Awesome. Thank's for the info guys.


----------

